# DIY 3D Background in a 115g



## pmac (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, after reading so many posts with people making styrofoam backgrounds, I decided to jump in and make one of my own for my 115 gallon. The tank dimensions are 48"x31"x18".
I'll try to post pictures as often as I can to show the process I'm using to make it.

I've decided to make the actual backing piece seperately from the rest of it, so it's mainly going to be modular in design. The center is mostly going to be open, with both sides of the background sticking out almost to the front of the tank to look sort of "cave-ish" When it's done there should be LOTS of places for my fish to hide.

This background will also cover my filter intake, and I may be making a "rock" ledge for my spray bar to spray over.

Right now I just have this rough sketch that I've been working off of, but I'll upload more pictures of what I have done so far later tonight or tomorrow if I have time.










Again, it's a REALLY rough drawing and it doesn't necessarily reflect what it will look like in the end (or even now, for that matter). I just wanted a rough idea of what I was making before I started cutting.

More pics to come


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

That's exactly what I was going for  but I was looking to add tunnels as well.


----------



## pmac (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not quite making tunnels per se. but in the rock formation you can see on the right, the one I actually made is quite a bit larger than the one in the picture, and on the bottom section of it I'm going to be cutting some tunnel-like caves into it. And on the left there's going to be a large cave, with holes in the sides leading into it, so I guess you can kind of say they'll be tunnels.

I just don't want sections where I won't be able to see if a fish is dead or stuck in it.

Also, I'm switching my substrate from black and white gravel to pool filter sand.
I've got a stocking list I'm working on in the general cichlid discussion. I'd love to hear some input on that topic, because I have some aggression issues (which have recently gotten a lot better) but I'd still like to change my stocking list, and I've listed my preferences on the other topic, and would love some suggestions if you guys wouldn't mind checking it out.


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

If you make your tunnels right, you never need to worry about dead fish or anything of that sort...

If the tunnels all start low and end high then whatever goes inside will float to the top. Even that being said, why are you assuming your fish will die? :lol:


----------



## pmac (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's a quick update of my current progress on my background. It's been kind of a slow process since I'm only working on it between work and partying haha. But I like how it's coming along so far.. let me know what you guys think of it:


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Looks good so far. :thumb:


----------



## DNAagram (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome work!
I like how you made the bottom piece large like that, it is going to look cool sticking up from under the sand.


----------



## pmac (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, I'm really hoping it turns out good. It still needs A LOT of work though. and the large piece you see in the picture still isn't quite finished yet, I still want to blend the styrofoam sheets together more, so it doesn't look quite so layered.

I haven't quite figured out what I want to do with the background yet though. I was thinking maybe vertical lines shaped sort of like columns, and just make some random "rocks" jutting out of it with a bunch of cracks and stuff. I'm still going to make a couple more ledges and caves, and in the center of the tank, i'll try to find some similar real rocks to fill up some empty space.

Also, I'm not a huge fan of the "natural habitat" look for malawi tanks, since I like to have some plant life in my tank to spice it up a little bit. I've got a couple bushy-looking fake plants I'm going to be attaching to the rock structures, etc. and some real plants i'm putting in there as well.

More updates to come...


----------



## yodahorn (Dec 29, 2004)

what beacame of the background?


----------



## pmac (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, sorry for the lack of updates, but sadly, I haven't made much more progress on the background from what you can see in the pictures. I've had to put the project on hold from being so busy with work. But since yesterday, I now have a bit of time off, so hopefully I'll be able to get something done on it finally! haha. I'm also in the midst of trying to build a sump for a marine aquarium... too much on the go! :?


----------



## scales77oi (Apr 17, 2009)

i like the idea so far, looks good!! *** got a similar idea in mind though i dont want the buoyancy of the styrofoam. still thinking of ways i could make my modules "sinkable" so i dont have to affix them to the tank. any ideas?


----------



## pmac (Dec 1, 2008)

Not too sure what else you could use other than styrofoam to get the look I'm going for. If you wanted to make them heavier, you could make it from styrofoam like I am, and once you've got it coated in concrete or sikatop, you could hollow out the back of it with a torch or knife or whatever you find easiest, then fill it with concrete or weights of some sort. Just an idea, hope this helps


----------



## scales77oi (Apr 17, 2009)

had that in mind...just need to make the outer "shell" a little thick.


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice so far. Trying to get my wife interested in starting a BG for my 75. I am in the process of building a stand with sump, and her assistance on the BG would be a great help. If not then I will have to suck it up. Like the idea of the concrete in a hollowed out area in the back. May use that to help keep in place, I was just going to secure it to egg crate.

Cheers,

Bear :fish:


----------

